# Does anyone know 1.5v rechargeable batteries



## Iris Ty (8/6/20)

My kids have many electric toys with disposable Alkaline batteries. But the batteries last very short and can't be used again. I want to know if there are 1.5v rechargeable cells. Yesterday, I found something new at xtar. They released a 1.5v rechargeable cell charger. BC4? (or other name? I can't remember). So I guess there are 1.5v rechargeable cells on the market. Does anyone know it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto (8/6/20)

AA , AAA and C type batteries are all 1.5v you can get them in lots of places.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## supermoto (8/6/20)

I should have mentioned that all of the above are available as rechargeable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/6/20)

E.g. from Game. 3X AA with charger R 199

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (8/6/20)

Iris Ty said:


> My kids have many electric toys with disposable Alkaline batteries. But the batteries last very short and can't be used again. I want to know if there are 1.5v rechargeable cells. Yesterday, I found something new at xtar. They released a 1.5v rechargeable cell charger. BC4? (or other name? I can't remember). So I guess there are 1.5v rechargeable cells on the market. Does anyone know it?


 All rechargeable AA batteries are actually 1.2v assuming the standard Nihm chemistry. (Edit: 1.5v lithium ion is now a thing, took them long enough). 

They work in toys but don't have the same runtime as normal alkaline AA batteries.

They also discharge themselves over time.

Some toys will do fine with them and some toys like RC cars will have shorter runtimes and less power but still work and you can at least charge them again saving a lot of money over time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (8/6/20)

Oh wow I see xtar makes 1.5v lithium ion chemistry AA. That's very new on the market so I'm not sure they are available here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iris Ty (12/6/20)

stevie g said:


> All rechargeable AA batteries are actually 1.2v assuming the standard Nihm chemistry. (Edit: 1.5v lithium ion is now a thing, took them long enough).
> 
> They work in toys but don't have the same runtime as normal alkaline AA batteries.
> 
> ...


Why the 1.5V rechargeable batteries have shorter runtimes on RC cars? Compared to the normal alkaline AA batteries or the special lipo batteries? 

I want to find some review for the XTAR new 1.5V AA batteries, but there is no one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iris Ty (12/6/20)

supermoto said:


> AA , AAA and C type batteries are all 1.5v you can get them in lots of places.


The normal rechargeable AA, AAA, and C size batteries are 1.2V, not 1.5V. It seems that batteries with different voltage cannot be replaced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

